# In search of a #7 sweep Gouge



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

I am in the market for a 40+mm #7 sweep gouge.

I prefer larger wooden handles if possible although my hands are average.

Lee Valley has one on-line but never in stock.

Any recommendations? _ Thankyou.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

hmm, 40 is pretty large. maybe check with Highland for a Hirsch

Chippingaway has a 40mm pfeil in stock, I just ordered from them last week:
https://www.chippingaway.com/shop/hand-woodcarving-tools-accessories/swiss-made-pfeil-tools/swiss-made-pfeil-tools-full-size-straight/pfeil-swiss-made-7-straight-shaft-gouges/


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/pfeil-swiss-made-7-sweep-gouge-40-mm-full-size

There are 30+ units in the warehouse ready for delivery.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Ouch, yeah i have noticed that Woodcraft and Rockler are really trying to gouge you these days under the guise of "covid prices".


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Ouch, yeah i have noticed that Woodcraft and Rockler are really trying to gouge you these days under the guise of "covid prices".
> 
> - SMP


Yeah, that's a pricey tool. I really don't think the retailers are out to get you. Things are getting crazy all over.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Ouch, yeah i have noticed that Woodcraft and Rockler are really trying to gouge you these days under the guise of "covid prices".
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


But Chippingaway has it for $30 less. I can understand a couple or few dollars. But when its 50% more than another reseller thats when i know they are out to get me. I've stopped buying from Bode as well because his prices have gotten astronomical.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> But Chippingaway has it for $30 less. I can understand a couple or few dollars. But when its 50% more than another reseller thats when i know they are out to get me. I've stopped buying from Bode as well because his prices have gotten astronomical.
> 
> - SMP


That's a good tip. I didn't follow your link, so I missed that.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Also looks like Whittlingshack can get you a Stubai for $68, they also have the cheapest shipping, and its flat rTe so you may want to buy more:
https://whittlingshack.com/stubaiusa


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

SMP thanks for the links.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It is not clear how the OP intends to use the #7 - 40mm. Most gouges of that size are equipped with ferrules at both ends of the handle to strengthen it against mallet blows. There are no clues at his home or projects page.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

OP here and my apology, I meant to use the term BENT gouge. 
A busy morning and will follow up on the suggestions here this evening, thank you.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> OP here and my apology, I meant to use the term BENT gouge.
> A busy morning and will follow up on the suggestions here this evening, thank you.
> 
> - opticsguy


Planning to make spoons?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> OP here and my apology, I meant to use the term BENT gouge.
> A busy morning and will follow up on the suggestions here this evening, thank you.
> 
> - opticsguy


Bent is a different issue. You will have trouble finding bent and fishtail gouges in wider sizes.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> OP here and my apology, I meant to use the term BENT gouge.
> A busy morning and will follow up on the suggestions here this evening, thank you.
> 
> - opticsguy
> ...


Realistically due to their use in small, deeper, harder to get to places, that is probably a good thing though. If it were bigger it would frustrate you, maybe worse than a straight gouge would in that use.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Realistically due to their use in small, deeper, harder to get to places, that is probably a good thing though. If it were bigger it would frustrate you, maybe worse than a straight gouge would in that use.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yeah, you basically cross over to bowl adze at that point.


----------

